# Κέδρος: η παρωδία ενός ιστορικού εκδοτικού οίκου



## SMED (Jul 17, 2013)

*Κέδρος: η παρωδία ενός ιστορικού εκδοτικού οίκου​*
Οι εκδόσεις Κέδρος θεωρούνται −όχι μόνο από τους φανατικούς βιβλιόφιλους αλλά και από το ευρύτερο αναγνωστικό κοινό− ένας από τους πιο ιστορικούς εκδοτικούς οίκους της χώρας, που συνέβαλε με την παραγωγή του στη διαμόρφωση της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας: Σωτηρίου, Τσίρκας, Αλεξάνδρου, Ιωάννου, Κουμανταρέας, Ζέη, Λειβαδίτης, Καμπανέλλης, Ρίτσος, Βάρναλης και πολλά ακόμα σημαντικά ονόματα έχτισαν το όνομά του. 

Το βαρύ αυτό παρελθόν εδώ και χρόνια υπονομεύεται στα ενδότερα της εταιρείας από το εκδοτικό παρασκήνιο, καθώς ο διάδοχος της εκδότριας Νανάς Καλλιανέση, ο κ. Βαγγέλης Παπαθανασόπουλος, έχει καθιερώσει να αντιμετωπίζει τους εργαζόμενους και τους συνεργάτες του Κέδρου σαν φτηνό και αναλώσιμο υλικό, υποτιμώντας τη δουλειά τους και αφήνοντάς τους για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα απλήρωτους – ακόμα και όταν δεν υπήρχε το ευγενές άλλοθι της κρίσης: απολύσεις, εκ περιτροπής εργασία, ακόμα και απερίφραστη εργοδοτική τρομοκρατία υπήρξαν οι πάγιες πρακτικές του εκδότη απέναντι στους εσωτερικούς εργαζόμενους του Κέδρου. Όσο για τους εξωτερικούς… 

Πέρα από τις χαμηλές αμοιβές των συναδέλφων επιμελητών και μεταφραστών, ο εν λόγω εκδότης έχει εγκαθιδρύσει παλαιόθεν τον άτυπο δανεισμό του από αυτούς: οι συνεργάτες πληρώνονται για δουλειές που έχουν ολοκληρώσει −αν έχουν το κουράγιο και τον χρόνο να επιμείνουν επί σειρά μηνών ή ετών, περνώντας ξανά και ξανά από το λογιστήριο− με πολλές άτοκες τμηματικές καταβολές των 30, 40 ή 50 ευρώ, ανάλογα με τις «ανάγκες» και τα «ταμειακά διαθέσιμα» της επιχείρησης. *Βάζοντας την τελική πινελιά σε αυτό το ζοφερό σκηνικό, πάντα προς όφελός του, ο εκδότης τελευταία είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα να μειώσει την ήδη χαμηλή τιμή της επιμέλειας-διόρθωσης στα 15-20 ευρώ το 16σέλιδο (τουλάχιστον για τρεις αναγνώσεις του βιβλίου)! *Μάλιστα, επειδή αντιλαμβάνεται ότι κανείς από τους ήδη κακοπληρωμένους συνεργάτες του δεν θα ανταποκριθεί στη θεαματική προσφορά του, αναζητά με αγγελία νέους «συνεργάτες»… προς εκμετάλλευση, ενώ ήδη σχεδιάζει την έκδοση βιβλίων που δεν θα περνούν από επιμέλεια-διόρθωση.* Οι δε μεταφραστές: 80 ευρώ το 16σέλιδο και πάλι καλά να λένε… *Ασφαλώς και οι παρωδίες έχουν τα όριά τους, και αυτά τα όρια φαίνεται πως τα υπερβαίνει αμέριμνα ο κ. Παπαθανασόπουλος με τις τολμηρές και καινοτόμες επιχειρηματικές ιδέες του.

*Ο Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών καταγγέλλει αυτή την απαράδεκτη τακτική, τις συγκεκριμένες εξευτελιστικές μεθοδεύσεις, που ωθούν τους συναδέλφους στα όρια της εξαθλίωσης*. Ενημερώνει το αναγνωστικό κοινό για τις *συνθήκες γαλέρας* που επικρατούν στον εκδοτικό οίκο και για την *πιθανή απουσία οποιασδήποτε επιμέλειας-διόρθωσης στις μελλοντικές εκδόσεις του Κέδρου*, με όλες τις αναμενόμενες συνέπειες στην ποιότητα των βιβλίων. *Καλεί τους συναδέλφους, παλιούς και νέους συνεργάτες του Κέδρου, να ορθώσουν δυναμικά το ανάστημά τους και να υπερασπιστούν τα εργασιακά τους δικαιώματα διεκδικώντας αξιοπρεπείς αμοιβές και την άμεση καταβολή τους*. Ο Σύλλογος θα σταθεί δίπλα τους σε οποιαδήποτε ενέργειά τους, παρέχοντάς τους συνδικαλιστική υποστήριξη και νομική βοήθεια.


----------

